# Staffpad heats up my 2021 Ipad Pro faster than any other app. Is it just me? Will this be fixed?



## Zero Music Knowledge (Aug 20, 2021)

Got myself Staffpad and of all th app on the Ipad I have tried, including video editors, etc..Staffpad heats up my Ipad the fastest...literraly less than 5 minutes using it and I can already feel how much heat and processing is going on, especially from the Apple Logo at the back of the Ipad.

Is this something people are experiencing? And is it something the Staffpad team will to fix?

Thanks


----------



## Karmand (Aug 20, 2021)

__





StaffPad and battery on iPad Pro 2018


Generally I am very happy with my iPad Pro 2018 (11“), the battery can last for days. But as soon as I start using StaffPad I can almost watch the numbers on the battery percentage draining, also the iPad gets pretty warm. To what degree is that normal? Is it due to the 2018-model being ahead...




vi-control.net




Similar thread.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 20, 2021)

I have StaffPad both on the the smaller iPad Pro 2020 and the Surface Book 2 15".

The cons of my iPad:
Gets hot fast, especially if unplugged. Eats battery at an average pace when I'm writing small pieces, but gobbles it down if it's a Mahler-sized piece with a few tutti sections. Most composing is plugged into a USB-C power + headphone splitter... with occasions I unplug to go outside or something. 90% of the time, it's not that hot. It's mostly a tutti + Mahler + battery occurance for me.

The pros:
The Apple Pencil is 10,000x better, more responsive, and natural. I'll never buy MS again for StaffPad. The charging compatibility and longevity of connectors is terrible. USB-C is far better. StaffPad's overall reliability is great on both devices, but I have noticed some features work more reliably on the iOS version.

I only offer the pros in case this experience makes you think a Surface might be better. No way! On the StaffPad site, they recommend the larger version of the iPad Pro, so I may get that eventually. I'm not sure if the M1's perform better, though I suspect they would given the reviews I've seen on YouTube.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Sep 5, 2021)

Same issue here on my 2021 iPad Pro. It heats up fast and drains battery faster than anything else. The battery life on this thing (I have the 11 inch model) is nothing special anyway and I'd say in some cases, it actually has worse battery life than my iPad 4 from 2012! I hope StaffPad can better optimize in the next update.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 6, 2021)

I agree. I have the surface and Snapple versions and the responsiveness with the Apple Pencil and iPad Pro smokes the surface. I do hope they optimize the battery source soon.


----------

